# Building a Bathroom Mirror



## WildwoodWoodworking (Feb 9, 2016)

Just finished building this custom mirror for my guest bathroom. First of many upgrades to my home! I made a video of how I built the mirror if you’re interested. If you have any comments or suggestions about the build please comment below. I’m interested in the input!


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

The mirror upgrade turned out real nice looking. One thing I would have done different is put the spackling on the nail holes first before you put the primer on. Then do the light sanding before final coat. I like how you just used a plywood for the router table too. Just shows some new woodworkers that you really don't need a 1000.00 stand alone first router table to get the job done........................


----------



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

Matching trim can be fun and hard. Thanks for sharing!


----------

